# Found hydroponics shop



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok first off i was not sure where to really put this thread so mods if it needs to be moved then please do so..

I found a hydroponics shop in the town i live in..just opened up..and they have tons of ferts for plants. My question is can we use these ferts for our planted tanks..jrman i hoping this is right up your alley and would really appericiate your thoughts on this..I fertilize my tanks, but with my tanks being so small i just use liquid ferts on them but i want the venture into the dry ferts.I picked up a bag of nitrogen ferts at the store and for example this it what it said on the bag.

Total Nitrogen 10%
3% water soluble Nitrogen, 7 % Insoluble Nitrogen
1% P205
1% Potash K20

they had tons of other there too so im sure i might be able to find something that would maybe fit the bill for ferts..

also the bag says this stuff is made up of bat crap..what are our dry ferts made up of..

I appericate all opinions

Rick


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

the main concern is if the nitrogen is ammonia or nitrates. IME plant type ferts are ammonia and therefore not good for fish.


my .02


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Those nitrogens are things people generally try to keep to an absolute minimum or even 0 in any fish tank. They are toxic to fish in any real concentration; so if you add them to a tank with fish in it the fish may die or they may not, but there really should be no need because the fish waste already fertilizes the plants.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Aeten said:


> Those nitrogens are things people generally try to keep to an absolute minimum or even 0 in any fish tank. They are toxic to fish in any real concentration; so if you add them to a tank with fish in it the fish may die or they may not, but there really should be no need because the fish waste already fertilizes the plants.


ahhhh a non planted tank person, but thats ok im interested in everyones opinion in a planted tank you want nitrates so plants can have nutrients..mine right now are at 30ppm nitrates,,i have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites though.a fish only tank..yes i agree with you on the 0 nitrates thing.

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In a planted tank you want to keep nitrates at a minimum of 20 for the plants. Can go up to 40 and be safe but you don't want nitrates below 20 as it affects the plants. Also fish waste doesn't provide enough nutrients to keep the plants looking their best.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

wow..this is not turning into the discussion i thought it would, still nedd some opinions coming in..

Rick


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> ok first off i was not sure where to really put this thread so mods if it needs to be moved then please do so..
> 
> I found a hydroponics shop in the town i live in..just opened up..and they have tons of ferts for plants. My question is can we use these ferts for our planted tanks..jrman i hoping this is right up your alley and would really appericiate your thoughts on this..I fertilize my tanks, but with my tanks being so small i just use liquid ferts on them but i want the venture into the dry ferts.I picked up a bag of nitrogen ferts at the store and for example this it what it said on the bag.
> 
> ...


Hello Rick...

You can use hydroponics ferts in your planted tank. I've used them for quite a while and my low to moderate light plants do very well with them. 

I use a liquid micronutrient and dose a couple of times a week. The ferts are easy to use and a gallon is about $30.00. It lasts about 6 months and I dose 5 tanks.

B


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Rick...
> 
> You can use hydroponics ferts in your planted tank. I've used them for quite a while and my low to moderate light plants do very well with them.
> 
> ...


i would be interested in seeing your tanks..please feel free to post them here..this is interesting

Rick


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> i would be interested in seeing your tanks..please feel free to post them here..this is interesting
> 
> Rick


Hello again Rick...

I have some slightly outdated pics, but here goes. I use land plants and aquatic plants in my tanks. All plants require nothing more than low to moderate light or ambient light for the Chinese Evergreen, Philodendron and Pothos.

Small, water changes, usually twice monthly, a few gallons to service the mechanical filtration. The water isn't replaced because the nutrients are needed for the land plants. But the plants keep the ammonia and nitrites at a constant "0". The bulk of the other form of dissolved nitrogen is taken in almost immediately by the emersed roots. Last time I tested for nitrates, it was 10 ppm. After a month or so, I quit testing. 

Ferts are simple. Just what the fish produce and a liquid micronutrient from a hydroponics place in town.

I'll see if I can post some newer pics later. After several years in the hobby, I found out if you let nature do it's job, a balanced tank is entirely possible.

Please feel free to ask questions. I've never seen other tanks like these, possibly because they're not real pretty and definitely not the norm.

B


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i can see where that will definitely work, but unfortunately im a neat freak about my tanks..i wouldnt say they are not pretty. one mans opinion is one thing another is another, the bottom line is you have healthly tanks and you enjoy them, the pots would not be for me though.i still think ferts are available at this shop though . just need to figure out what they are.

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would tend to think that hydrophonic ferts would be more of organic compounds and shouldn't hurt the fish. But would need to know if any of it contains urea, and I would think that skat from bats would contain it.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thats what im worried about

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The hydroponics ferts are a tad expensive when compared to other means of fertilizing a tank. $30 per gallon is sort of steep when you can get dry ferts that can be mixed with water and last 2-4yrs for a single medium sized, lower light tank for only $12. Plus, it has everything your plants need....not missing anything (micros/macros/trace). It is a powdered fert that is mixed with water and then you add drops from the mixture.

We had this discussion in another thread a couple of weeks ago Rick. Remember?

This is everything your plants need:
Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers, , , Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Macro Micro Nutrient Mix,


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> The hydroponics ferts are a tad expensive when compared to other means of fertilizing a tank. $30 per gallon is sort of steep when you can get dry ferts that can be mixed with water and last 2-4yrs for a single medium sized, lower light tank for only $12. Plus, it has everything your plants need....not missing anything (micros/macros/trace). It is a powdered fert that is mixed with water and then you add drops from the mixture.
> 
> We had this discussion in another thread a couple of weeks ago Rick. Remember?
> 
> ...


Hello again Shipmate...

I love your rebuttle, debating, etc. stuff. Frankly, it keeps me coming back to this forum to see what I can pick up from the Moderators. Anyway, the hydroponics liquids are pretty good stuff, though I'm no authority. No mixing, just pour in the amount recommended, no large water changes necessary. $30.00 for six months and I dose five larger tanks, seems real cheap to me. Since I don't use chemical (carbon) filtration, I'm guessing, the ferts may remain effective a little longer than other kinds. May have to research that. Unless, someone knows the answer, Moderators???

I do like to review, rehash, etc. past stuff. Sometimes, I remember things or have recently read something on the subject. I do see how the same subject will get the same discussion too.

Maybe, just give the hydroponics a try. Could be good.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is not a rebuttal. I am merely offering info to the OP as he requested from me in his original post. As an alternative. It is a fert that has it all, not just a few things plants need and at a much cheaper price likely to last much longer. Nothing to do with anything you have posted.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> The hydroponics ferts are a tad expensive when compared to other means of fertilizing a tank. $30 per gallon is sort of steep when you can get dry ferts that can be mixed with water and last 2-4yrs for a single medium sized, lower light tank for only $12. Plus, it has everything your plants need....not missing anything (micros/macros/trace). It is a powdered fert that is mixed with water and then you add drops from the mixture.
> 
> We had this discussion in another thread a couple of weeks ago Rick. Remember?
> 
> ...


yeah i remember..i just thought it would e easier to walk up the street to get ferts if they were basically the same..i am seeing now that they are not.

Rick


----------

